
Show HN: Large – Get anything for your team or office via slackbot - barisser
http://hirelarge.com?hn=true
======
werber
How much of the functionality is a person at a computer and how much is
software? It looks like a really cool project

~~~
bitsweet
It is powered by a distributed network of people but they're bolstered by a
lot of software. This gives a very personalized experience while gaining the
efficiency of software behind the scenes.

